# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Bloed bij speeksel

## gregory

Hallo

Langs deze weg had ik graag nog wat info vernomen over het volgende.

Ik zit nu al reeds zeer lange tijd met chronisch ontstoken amandelen,uit wat schrik ben ik nog steeds niet naar het ziekenhuis geweest om ze te verwijderen.

Maar sinds een week of 4 nu sta ik elke ochtend weer op met bruin speeksel ofwel met klein beetje bloed,heb ook telkens droge mond,als ik dan gedronken heb of zo heb ik dan niks van bloed meer en is zuiver wit.

Ook zit ik gepaard met duizeligheid en vermoeidheid.

Ben nu al lange tijd ziek en weet echt niet of het nu allemaal door die amandelen kan komen of niet,heb geen koorts of zo,maar doet me wel wat schrik aan.

Dokter heeft mij verteld dat het weer ontsteking of zo kon zijn,heb toen medicatie gekregen,volledig uitgenomen en het helpte wel,het bloed of bruin was verdwenen,maar na dag 1 na de pillen was het er weer.

Word er zo beetje depri van door dit alles.
Dokter heeft mij jaren geleden nog verteld dat ik nooit m'n 30ste zou halen als ik niet stopte met roken en dat blijft door m'n hoofd spelen als ik nu merk dat ik bloed in het speeksel heb,klinkt mss dom van mij maar als mens voel ik mezelf niet gelukkig.

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Sefi

Heb je verder een ziekte behalve wat je hier omschrijft?
Duizeligheid, vermoeidheid, droge mond kan veroorzaakt worden door vitamine B12 tekort. Het is sowieso goed voor de mondhygiene om een vitamine B complex te slikken.
Heb je toevallig geen ontstoken tandvlees? Daar kun je ook wat bloed van krijg in je speeksel, maar dat voel je dan wel, want dan doet het pijn.

----------


## gregory

naar mijn weten heb ik geen andere ziekte,ben al paar keer naar de dokter geweest,ook met m'n speekselgeval en komt telkens door m'n amandelen zeggen ze,heb er dan medicatie voor gehad,dan geen last meer van bruin speeksel of bloedsporen tot m'n medicatie uitgenomen was,dan begon het direct opnieuw.
Ik zit inderdaad ook wel met zeer slechte tanden die afbrokkelen en paar die gwn kapot gegaan zijn,pijn aan het tandvlees heb ik enkel maar als ik eten op laat knabbelen zeg maar  :Smile: ,de tand is zodanig afgebrokkeld dat er enkel nog klein stukje tand in het tandvlees zit maar de zenuw wel blootligt.

----------


## Agnes574

Oei oei ....

De oorzaak kan liggen in het 'slechte gebit'.

Veel dokters kijken daar vaak niet naar, maar een slecht gebit kan véél lichamelijke ziektes veroorzaken/in de hand werken....

Als ik jou was zou ik eens een bezoekje aan de tandarts brengen (zegt iemand heel stoer die zelf een afspraak moet maken, maar doodsbang is voor de tandarts  :Big Grin: )... ik denk dat je daar wel een stukje duidelijkheid gaat krijgen!
Of toon je huisarts je gebit ... hij zal je hetzelfde aanraden vrees ik  :Wink: 

Sterkte!!

----------


## dotito

@Gregory,

Het is idd zoals Agnes al aanhaalt,dat je misschien best is een afspraak maakt bij de Tandarts.

Als je enorm last hebt van geerriteerd tandvlees dan heb ik hier een goede tandpasta voor je >Parogencyl helpt heel goed je mag hem wel maar 7dagen gebruiken.Weet wel niet of je die zo kan krijgen,anders moet je het maar vragen aan je Dr/tandarts.
Het is echt een goede/intensieve verzorging,helpt effectief.

Misschien kan het wel zijn dat je last hebt van een tandvleesontsteking?

Sterkte!

----------


## gregory

hey
ik heb ook wel een soort van levensschrik van de tandarts,veel valt er niet te redden van tanden nog jammer genoeg,zullen in het ziekenhuis gewoon verwijderd moeten worden.
Ik wist niet dat het gebit in het algemeen ook voor klachten kon zorgen,maar is dit eigenlijk dan iets ergs?en kan die duizeligheid dan ook van gebit/amandelen komen want het is met momenten wel hevig en de vermoeidheid ook.
Ik zal nog eens langs de dokter langsgaan dan,moet er toch binnenkort nog eens naartoe voor enkele zaken.
mvg

----------


## Sefi

Als je bij de dokter ben vraag hem dan of hij wil bloedprikken en je b12 gehalte wil nakijken. En misschien of je ijzertekort hebt.
B tekort kan nl. slecht gebit veroorzaken. Als dit het geval is kun je een supplement of injecties krijgen waardoor de vermoeidheid wellicht beter wordt. Maar afgebrokkelde tanden krijg je uiteraard niet terug  :Wink:  Maar je tandvlees kan er wel beter van worden.

----------


## gregory

ok zal daar zeker eens naar vragen
dank u wel voor deze info,ben al iets wijzer en wat meer op m'n gemak  :Smile:

----------

